# Tight Budget of 20k, Best possible laptop for casual gaming?



## happy17292 (Jan 15, 2015)

Okay i know 20k is too low even for entry level gaming laptop. My friend recently got his dell inspiron 15 stolen, and he's not looking forward to invest more than 20k this time for a new laptop.

1) What is your budget? 20k


2) What size & weight consideration: 14" or bigger


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? : Gaming, movies, surfing etc.


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ? : None


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: dell, hp, acer, asus
b. Dislike: none


6) Anything else you would like to say? : He's looking for best onboard/dedicated GPU in this price range. battery life, build quality, HDD, RAM doesn't matter. He's not a hardcore gamer who plays latest games.


----------



## seamon (Jan 15, 2015)

Check out my guide. It has been updated for the low budget laptops.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 15, 2015)

20k entry level laptop and gaming  @OP, even 30-40k low mid range laptops aren't good enough for gaming.

  [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] add Lenovo G50-45 to the 20-30k list too.


----------



## seamon (Jan 15, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 20k and gaming  @OP, even 30-40k laptops aren't good enough for gaming.
> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] add Lenovo G50-45 to the 20-30k list too.



Wait....my exams started again lol.


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 15, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 20k entry level laptop and gaming  @OP, even 30-40k low mid range laptops aren't good enough for gaming.
> 
> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] add Lenovo G50-45 to the 20-30k list too.



I said casual gaming   old games like dirt 2, NFS the run, assassins creed (ezio trilogy). He's not a hardcore gamer. Can't he get anything under 20k that'd run those games even in low settings?

I will try to convince him to increase his budget


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 15, 2015)

happy17292 said:


> I said casual gaming   old games like dirt 2, NFS the run, assassins creed (ezio trilogy). He's not a hardcore gamer. Can't he get anything under 20k that'd run those games even in low settings?
> 
> I will try to convince him to increase his budget


Minimum requirements for NFS The Run:

CPU: 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo or equal AMD    
RAM: 3 GB
*GFX: 512 MB RAM ATI Radeon 4870 or better or 512 MB RAM NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT or better*
DX: DirectX 10
OS: Windows Vista SP2 32-bit
HDD: 18 GB
Audio: DirectX compatible

20k laptops don't have dGPU, even 30k ones have crap GPU. 

On lenovo G50-45 with AMD A8 processor and Radeon R5 M230 GPU
Dirt 2 Computer Games on Laptop Graphic Cards - NotebookCheck.net Tech

Batman Arkham City: Computer Games on Laptop Graphic Cards - NotebookCheck.net Tech

Both can be played on low-med settings 768p resolution.

No information there on NFS The Run


----------



## $hadow (Jan 15, 2015)

Go for desktop


----------



## seamon (Jan 16, 2015)

Yep desktops don't get stolen too


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 17, 2015)

seamon said:


> Yep desktops don't get stolen too



not true always. chances are less but there are people who steal bigger things too


----------



## seamon (Jan 17, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> not true always. chances are less but there are people who steal bigger things too



Are you an expert?


----------



## $hadow (Jan 17, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> not true always. chances are less but there are people who steal bigger things too



Than nothing is safe


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 20, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Than nothing is safe



yes, some days back i read in newspaper that some people stole a bus stand too and that is definitely bigger and heavier than a desktop 

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Are you an expert?



not an expert but someone who reads / listens news etc. along with some personal experience as well


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 7, 2015)

Update: He played watchdogs on his batchmate's Rs.27k priced i3 based laptop (that's all the info i got), and got pi$$ed off with stuttering. Decided he'll either buy a PS4 or upgrade his home desktop PC for gaming in next few months. But for now he has changed his requirements 

1) What is your budget? As cheap as possible (preferably under 20k)


2) What size & weight consideration: 14" or bigger


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? : Word processing, movies, surfing.

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ? : None


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: asus
b. Dislike: none


6) Anything else you would like to say? : Good reliability (he'll use this notebook for next 4-5 years) and looks. minimum 500GB HDD space.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 7, 2015)

27k i3 based laptop won't have dGPU. 
PS4 costs 40k, its games cost 2-3k and you'll need a paid subscription to play online.

Ask him to extend his budget to 25k and get an AMD A8 based laptop like these:

Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (80E3014FIN) Rs.23483 Price in India - Buy Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (80E3014FIN) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com
HP 15-g049AU Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (K5B45PA) Rs.23990 Price in India - Buy HP 15-g049AU Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (K5B45PA) Online - HP : Flipkart.com

If he wants a laptop with dGPU for gaming at the lowest possible setting:
Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Free Dos/ 2GB Graph) (80E300GYIN) Rs.24590 Price in India - Buy Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Free Dos/ 2GB Graph) (80E300GYIN) Black Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

If he wants 8 GB ram and 1 TB HDD too:
Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (80E300RGIN) Rs.27990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (80E300RGIN) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 7, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 27k i3 based laptop won't have dGPU.
> PS4 costs 40k, its games cost 2-3k and you'll need a paid subscription to play online.


He's a casual gamer. Plays only 2-3 games in a year and never plays online so he can manage to buy expensive PS4 games. The only reason he wants a cheap laptop because his old laptop got stolen.
thanks for your suggestion, I will update him with these models.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 8, 2015)

For light gaming G50-45 with apu is certainly a better choice to go with.


----------

